# Shopping for a husband.....



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

A brand new store has just opened in London that sells Husbands. When
women go to choose a husband, they have to follow the instructions at
the entrance:-

"You may visit this store ONLY ONCE! There are 6 floors and the value of
the products increase as you ascend the flights. You may choose any item
from a particular floor, or may choose to go up to the next floor, but
you CANNOT go back down except to exit the building!"

So, a woman goes to the Husband Store to find a husband. On the 1st
floor the sign on the door reads: Floor 1 - These men have jobs.

The 2nd floor sign reads: Floor 2 - These men Have Jobs and Love Kids.
The 3rd floor sign reads: Floor 3 - These men Have Jobs, Love Kids and
are extremely good looking. "Wow," she thinks, but feels compelled to
keep going.

She goes to the 4th floor and the sign reads: Floor 4 -These men Have
Jobs, Love Kids, are Drop-dead Gorgeous and Help with Housework.
"Oh, mercy me!" she exclaims, "I can hardly stand it!"

Still, she goes to the 5th floor and sign reads: Floor 5 - These men
have Jobs, Love Kids, are Drop-dead Gorgeous, help with Housework and
Have a Strong Romantic Streak.

She is so tempted to stay, but she goes to the 6th floor and the sign
reads: Floor 6 - You are visitor 31,456,012 to this floor. There are no
men on this floor. This floor exists solely as proof that women are
impossible to please. Thank you for shopping at the Husband Store.

To avoid gender bias charges, the stores owner opens a New Wives store
just across the street. The 1st floor has wives that love sex. The 2nd
floor has wives that love sex and have money. The 3rd through 6th floors
have never been visited.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Josh263uk (Feb 9, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Priceless 8)


----------

